# Cartridge alternatives for the Emperor 400



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi. I would like to find another brand of replacement cartridges that fit the Emperor 400 filter. I do not want to run carbon all the time and it is a PITA to try to remove it from the standard Rite Size E cartridges. Are there any cartridges for other filters that fit the Emp 400?


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong people, but aren't there media "baskets" for the Marineland HOBs? I think you could take some polyester blanket stuffing or some cut to size filter media and stuff it in there.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Here you go, get about four of these and try it out. I don't believe I'm allowed to say where it's from, but the site shares a name with a South park character....


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Filet O Fish said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong people, but aren't there media "baskets" for the Marineland HOBs? I think you could take some polyester blanket stuffing or some cut to size filter media and stuff it in there.


Yep, they do, and I have extras, but I already have some media baskets installed (filled with media) and the filter will not accept two sets of media baskets at a time. 

I know there are a few workarounds involving cut filter pads, rubber bands, glue, etc, but I am looking for a simple cartridge without the carbon.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Look online for a product called Bio3 filter cartridges, it is a clamshell style frame and while they initially come with a floss/carbon insert, you can use your own material if you want. I used them on my Emperor 400 with good results.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just rinse my current cartridges with my kitchen sink sprayer and reuse them. I'll replace them about once a year, if that.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

rgr4475 said:


> I just rinse my current cartridges with my kitchen sink sprayer and reuse them. I'll replace them about once a year, if that.


same here. I like the cartridges, just dont want the carbon (or at least have the option)



> Look online for a product called Bio3 filter cartridges


Bingo! Thanks. It is weird though, I can find them in stock in just about every size except the E. It almost looks like M-Land required the vendors to stop selling them.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

cer media marine pure cartridges


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks. I found some Bio3 and went with that. We'll see how that works.

The CerMedia looks decent, but it is not mechanical but rather bio media. I could be wrong, but it looks like it would impede the flow rate. Plus, that following statement makes me shy away: "Item Under Review - While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by ________ because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!) We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible"


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bombay said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> > I just rinse my current cartridges with my kitchen sink sprayer and reuse them. I'll replace them about once a year, if that.
> ...


Why do you want to remove the carbon? It becomes ineffective in a few weeks anyway. As mentioned I run my cartridges for over a year without any negative effects.


----------

